# My Review of CBT Online Therapy



## hieurock (Sep 17, 2015)

I am one month into my online therapy from Social Anxiety Institute. The method of therapy is called cognitive behavioral therapy, which is proven to be the most effective to treat most types of anxiety. Therapy starts at $29.99 a month for six months or $159.99 for the full therapy. This therapy includes 25 weekly sessions which includes handouts, videos, audio therapy, and motivational quotes. You will need to practice the therapy 30 minutes a day for six months to see improvements.

I am 14 years old and I have social anxiety. I have decided to use online therapy since I certainly do not want to live through anxiety all my life. Now, I am one month in the therapy and I am seeing subtle changes in my anxiety. Basically, the first month of therapy helped me to reduce some of my negative thinking habits and to reduce some self consciousness. I still have a long way to go, and I feel confident that this therapy will work. I had really doubted this in the beginning but after one month, I feel pretty good about it. I certainly do not regret paying for this therapy.

Anybody who struggles with anxiety, I recommend this site. The therapy is not difficult and all therapy is done online. Search this up online for more information.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

good deal if it works for you and the price isnt that bad 
i go to therapy 2 or 3 times a month at 100$ per visit


----------

